# Where to find charts?



## elmer (23 February 2007)

Hi All,

I am a new starter and have read a lot about theory and decided it is a time to give it a shot..   
Well. the problem is that I don't know where to find daily/weekly chart such as candlestick chart, and all sorts of information about company stats, fundamental datas.   

I understand that they are not free,   but which provider should i go for? Will i get those information and reports once i sign up with an agent? for example. NAB, netwealth or Comsec?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

This is free:

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/   (make sure you put in au: and stock code to get the aussie market)

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school

Fill your boots. It's just about all you need.


----------



## elmer (23 February 2007)

Thx


----------



## bvbfan (23 February 2007)

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/index.ac

basic company data


----------



## camaybay (23 February 2007)

attached BHP chart. (good to look at, can't afford) so you can see that if I
had $24k  in my decending price channel with the bottom price intercept, it would now be $29k, easy! free version delayed price, and  $18/mth, 4 xdaily up date, monthly fees.  
DYOR


----------



## rederob (24 February 2007)

camaybay said:
			
		

> attached BHP chart. (good to look at, can't afford) so you can see that if I
> had $24k  in my decending price channel with the bottom price intercept, it would now be $29k, easy! free version delayed price, and  $18/mth, 4 xdaily up date, monthly fees.
> DYOR



Camabay
I have used incrediblecharts.com for the past 5 years - the free version.
It has more bells and whistles than any of the other free versions, and only the "delay" is an issue.  I get around that by going to bigcharts site (linked earlier).
Incrediblecharts "equivolume" charts make "at a glance"  chart reading possible - it's my default setting (at 18 months).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> This is free:
> 
> http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/   (make sure you put in au: and stock code to get the aussie market)
> 
> ...




Dear Kennas,

Thanks, 

Am v impressed with bigcharts.

Garpal


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 February 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Camabay
> I have used incrediblecharts.com for the past 5 years - the free version.
> It has more bells and whistles than any of the other free versions, and only the "delay" is an issue.  I get around that by going to bigcharts site (linked earlier).
> Incrediblecharts "equivolume" charts make "at a glance"  chart reading possible - it's my default setting (at 18 months).




rederob,
I can agree with you. Free charts are no worse off than expensive ones. Read the price action in real time and use the free ones to understand where you are at.

I even use a fib calculator for my fibs instead of lines on a chart.

Genuinely at peace 
Snake


----------



## investforwealth (9 April 2007)

kennas said:


> This is free:
> 
> http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/   (make sure you put in au: and stock code to get the aussie market)
> 
> Fill your boots. It's just about all you need.




Seems like a lot of us use BigCharts for our free web-based charting.  Some of you who use Internet Explorer may be familiar with the concept of typing keywords directly into the address bar of the browser.  IE offers search extensions to make this possible for a range of different search engines and other sites, and you can create your own very simply.

I've created a couple of search extensions for BigCharts that allow me to very quickly access a chart on that site.  When I want an ASX chart, I type into the address bar of my browser "chart <code>".  For example, to get the chart for Paladin Resources, I type "chart pdn".

I also have one that allows me to get charts from other exchanges.  To get US charts, I type "ichart <code>".  For example, to get Microsoft's chart, I type "ichart msft".  To get New Zealand charts, I'd type "ichart nz:<code>", and so on.

If you'd like to add this functionality to your browser (Internet Explorer only sorry folks), grab the two registry files from my website: click on the Tools link at the top of the main page.


----------

